

14 Social Media Tools You Probably Didn't Know About - jwtuckr
https://www.startuptoolshop.com/blog/14-social-media-tools-you-probably-didnt-know-about

======
socialninja
Would suggest a 15th - Drumup.io (web app) - they have a Android version too.
simple and neat

